# install failed



## kev49 (Jul 3, 2010)

Wacom bamboo pen and touch won't finish installation on mac os x 5.8
comes up with "install failed....the following install step failed: run postflight script for pen tablet" tried repair disk and permissions ...still no luck....tried all that wacom support suggested, still no luck, they ended up by suggesting a reinstall of operating system which I'd rather not do as it's a huge time suck up, any ideas?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you logged in as an admin? Is the installer compatible with 10.5.8? Do you have anything else running when you run the installer? Is the tablet plugged in when you run the installer?


----------



## kev49 (Jul 3, 2010)

yes....ticked off those points and still no luck, also downloaded latest driver from wacom and that didn't work....same install failed message every time.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You do have AppleScript installed, right?


----------



## kev49 (Jul 3, 2010)

yes,I do. Why's that


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Try creating a new admin account and install it there.


----------



## kev49 (Jul 3, 2010)

sorry, tried that .... same thing


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you open the Console app in the Utilities folder to look to see if the installer generated a log file? If it did and you can figure out which log it is, it may have more information as to why it's failing.


----------



## kev49 (Jul 3, 2010)

Had a look at console. There's a lot of stuff in there...a bit out of my league I'm afraid...don't really know what i'm looking for


----------



## georgerohit (Jan 8, 2011)

I had the exact same issue. It's worthwhile looking at the installer log when the installation fails. It is available in top menu in 'Window'.

For me, the clue was in the error message: "Can't locate Foundation.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /Library/Perl/Updates/5.10.0 /System/Library/Perl/5.10.0/darwin-thread-multi-2level /System/Library/Perl/5.10.0 /Library/Perl/5.10.0/darwin-thread-multi-2level /Library/Perl/5.10.0 /Network/Library/Perl/5.10.0/darwin-thread-multi-2level /Network/Library/Perl/5.10.0 /Network/Library/Perl .) at /Volumes/PenTablet/Install Pen Tablet.pkg/Contents/Resources/postflight line 20."

So I downloaded and installed the requisite Perl libraries and installation worked like a charm.


----------



## gracepaik (Jan 25, 2012)

so, i've been talking to wacom support tech and we did everything to install the program, and it won't install. finally they told me to pull the console , i sent it to them, and they said they cannot help me any longer and that it's the computer's problem. i don't even know what the issue is!!! I have a macbook pro 10.6.8 snow leopard, trying to install intuos 4 software. they sent me the latest driver, i did the whole disk utility repair, and still installation is failing. Any suggestions?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You need to start your own thread on the matter, and list from the beginning what you have done.


----------

